# suche kostenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

wie die überschrift schon sagt such ich ein KOSTENLOESES programm zum aufnehmen von videos.

dies sollte keine zeitbeschränkung von 30sek haben, wie bei fraps.

außerdem sollte die videoqualität auch gut sein, genauso wie die tonqualität.

könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

mfg

AntiFanboy


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

MSI Afterburner


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

?

ist das kein programm zum overclocken der graka^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

  

Ja eigentlich schon. Aber du kannst auch Vids mit aufnehmen: 

Settings -> Video Capture

Dann die Einstellungen anpassen und los gehts. Ob das gut ist weiß ich allerdings nicht, ich werds morgen oder so mal ausprobieren.


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

ja sind die videos dann aber nicht nach ein paar sekunden schon 100erte von mB groß, oder?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

Weiß ich nicht, müsste man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Pikus (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

Ich glaube auch, dass die Videos vom Afterbruner nicht komprimiert werden.


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

@Davin's Theorie : wüstest du ein programm welches dieses tut


----------



## Pikus (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

So spontan fällt mir nur die alte version von fraps ein, welche auch (meines wissens nach) auf jeder PCGH-DVD zu finden ist.


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

ist das ne vollversion, also ohne zeitbegränzung?


----------



## Pikus (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

Soweit ich weiß, ja. das war noch bevor das proggi kostenpflichtig wurde, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob damit jede auflösung wählbar ist. Probiers einfach aus^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

also auf aktuellen dvs's auch noch drauf?

ich hab die ausgaben seit september ca, ists da wo drauf?


----------



## Pikus (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

Müsste, es sind ja immer 2 versionen, einmal eine die als "Fraps" bezeichnet wird und einmal "Fraps 1.90D". diese 1.90D ist es^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

ok, werd ich morgen gleich probieren...

hoffentlich komprimiert das programm

ansosnten, wie kanns ich komprimieren?

also möglichstverflustfrei ( videos evtl 1080p)


----------



## Pikus (21. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

Das kannst du einstellen. Notfalls musst du sehen, dass du genug platz auf deiner festplatte hast und nach der unkomprimierten aufnahme die datei einfach in ein anderes format wie z.b. MP4 umwandelst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. April 2011)

*AW: suche ksotenloses programm zu aufnehmen von ingame-videos*

Wenn man Neben dem Gamen und dem aufnehmen des Games auch noch einen Full-HD Stream encoden will brauchte man schon einen wirklich schnellen PC 

Nachträgliches Encoden ist z.B. mit *XMedia Recode* oder *SUPER* möglich.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

so, das 1,9D ist auch auf der aktuellen ausgabe drauf, doch ich hab da ein problem, ich kann nicht aufnehmen^^

nirgenst steht ein hotkey mit dem ich starten bzw beenden könnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. April 2011)

Häckchen bei "Enable Video Capture Hotkey" setzen 

Die Version kann aber keinen Sound aufnehmen, das geht leider nur mit den kostenüflichtigen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

ja, hab ich gemacht, F9 gedrückt und iwie mekr ich nichts...

wo speichert fraps die videos eig ab?

ich seh ja nirgenst ob es gestartet hat oder nicht...


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2011)

Im installationsordner dürfen die Vids dann sein^^


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Um die aufgenommenen Dateien kleiner und zum Beispiel für den YouTube Upload gerecht zu bekommen, sind meiner Erfahrung nach Sony Vegas und Powerdirector 9 gut. Die kosten beide aber einen Haufen Geld.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

ja, das ist lustig^^

es geht nur im spiel, und wenn das programm läuft hab ich im spiel f.e.a.r eine diashow, nur wegen dem programm...

das kann man schmeissen


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2011)

Man kann eig jedes beliebige programm nehmen, welches die dateien in komprimierte videoformate umwandelt^^

/edit: wie viele frames hast du ungefähr beim aufnehmen?


----------



## GxGamer (22. April 2011)

Ich hab auch lange nach einem Gratistool gesucht.
Entweder gabs halt Zeitbegrenzungen oder die Qualität war grottig.

Nach ein paar Jahren (!) hab ich mich dazu entschlossen dann doch für Fraps zu bezahlen.
Und ich bereue es nicht, jede neue Version ist gratis im Kaufpreis mit drin.

Und die Qualität/Möglichkeiten sind ungeschlagen.
Ich kann den Sound mit aufnehmen oder eben nicht. Oder auf Knopfdruck auch eine andere Quelle, z.B. Mikro mit aufnehmen lassen, für Audiokommentare während des Spielens. Muss jeder letztendlich selbst wissen. Für gute Spiele zahlt man ja auch, wieso nicht auch für gute Software 

Übrigens kannst du den Speicherort selber auswählen, standardmässig ist das bei C:Fraps.
Um zu sehen ob er aufnimmt, muss die FPS-Anzeige sichtbar sein, die wechselt bei der Aufnahme von gelb auf rot.


Gruß
GxGamer

PS: In Zukunft bitte keine Doppelposts, danke


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2011)

Naja, das geld währe das Prog bestimmt wert.

Welche doppelposts denn?


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

ja sorry wegen den doppelpsots^^

@Davin's Theorie : normal läuft das game ganz flüssig, aber wenn ich fraps an hab, dreh ich mich um, nach 5sek hab ich mich gedreht, dann drück ich auf schießen, warter 3sek und dann schiesst er erst^^


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2011)

Bei deinem System dürfte das nur an der Graka liegen können. Wobei natürlih die CPU für das aufnehmen und codieren der videos zuständig ist, und ein i7 860 dürfte da eig genug power für haben...


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Ich hab einen X3 und eine HD5670 und kann zB Black Ops auf hohen Details mit 60fps aufnehmen (ohne Aufnahme 80-90fps) und Crysis auf mittleren Settings mit 25 fps (ohne Aufnahme 40-50 fps). Keine Ahnung woran es liegt...


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. April 2011)

nunja, die HD5770er hat aebr genug power für f.e.a.r 1^^

ich mein das spiel stammt aus dem jahr 2005...

und aktuelle games wie battlefield bad company 2 auf FullHD mit max settings läuft auch flüssig, genauso wie shift, split second (da aber ''nur'' 1050p) und andere games


----------



## Pikus (22. April 2011)

Es geht ja darum, dass die frames beim aufnehmen so weit gedrückt werden, was mich auch bei einer 5770 wundert. Hab ja auch eine, aber da mein DirectX grad irgendwie im ar*** ist, kann ichs selber net ausprobiern.


----------

